# First bear hunt



## collieradomtman (Nov 10, 2013)

So this is my first time hunting black bear. Ive done tons of research on bear behavior, feeding habits, etc., and been scouting like crazy. I was curious if anyone had any tips that might be helpful. Especially in southwest colorado. I plan on doing spot and stalk for the first few days if that doesn't work I may sit in a stand the last couple days.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Always just Baited or run with Hounds but its been awhile. I'd rather Bait if I have the time.

big rockpile


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I went to Maine and the stands were baited,, Going to Bear hunt Pa. this year and baiting is illegal,have to still hunt from a blind..


----------



## collieradomtman (Nov 10, 2013)

Im prety sure baiting is illegal here. What about calling them in is that effective at all? If so what kind of call to use?


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

RonM said:


> I went to Maine and the stands were baited,, Going to Bear hunt Pa. this year and baiting is illegal,have to still hunt from a blind..


I lived in and hunted NE Pa. for quite a while. The vast majority of "legal" bear are harvested with a gaggle of guys (20 to 50 or 60 individuals at times)doing a drive through a swampy area. I have always hated driving game and if you have not been with the group for quite a long time you *will* be one of the drivers and not a shooter.

Some say they set up a blind or tree stand after finding the perfect spot. You have to be real lucky to get one doing it that way without illegally baiting. The closest I have ever come to harvesting a bear in a blind was when a bear came bounding down the trail in my direction and was just 25 feet away before he noticed me standing there. Unfortunately for me, but fortunately for the bear, it was three days before the season opened and I had just finished setting up the portable blind.

Others that I have know set up near restaurant and/or resort dumpsters. I have never wanted to shoot a dumpster bear. It is akin to fishing in a barrel. That is how that 800+ pounder was harvested a few years ago in NE Pa.

My advice is to pray very hard for a light snow (1 to 3 inches) on opening day, walk into the wind and cover a fairly large area. You can see the bears from quite a distance or you can see if one has ambled through by the tracks they leave behind. If you see the their tracks get moving and come up from behind. That is the only way that I have ever gotten close to one during the season.

TRellis


----------



## gladetop (May 10, 2005)

Calls work great. Use them up here for black and grizzly/brown bear. You have to call call call and call some more. Dont stop. Its not like callin in coyote or fox. Call loud and constant and be ready. There attention span is very short. If you stop callin they will lose interest and head off the other way. Stand hunting can be good to if you find a game trail in a thick area or along a creek. Does'nt matter if its a elk, deer, moose or even ATV trail, bears like to travel on trails. good luck!!!!


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

We have lots of bears here. Baiting an hounds are illegal as well. I would look and see if you can do a honey burn. A honey burn is where you put a pint of honey in an aluminum foil pie pan over a single burner camp stove. If you do it in the morning at the base of a valley or slide, the morning updraft will pull it miles into a canyon or watershed and the copious quantity of smokey honey flavor will draw them in. Some guys here use varmint calls, but they only try to call the bears they can see. Still hunting or stalking a bear is almost impossible unless its raining or snowing because they can hear and smell you so well. Remember, this year the winter is supposed to hit hard so the bears will be eating as much as they can between now and freeze up. South facing slopes with ripening berries are a good place to look. I don't know about there, but here glassing clear-cuts on south facing slopes with a salmon stream at the bottom is the way to kill a bear.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We are covered in bears. Bait is illegal but hounds aren't. Unfortunately. I wish they were. But here we just find natural food sources along a water source and hunt it. Or get a high vantage point and scan. But in all honesty all you have to do is stick your trash can in the yard and wait. Lol


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Don't know about Colorado, but in WI, there are only two methods used for black bear: hunt over bait or hunt with dogs. Otherwise, you will have to hunt after dark, and that is never legal. Only rarely do you see a bear during the day. I might see one or two per year during the day on average in random places as I drive, walk, etc. In WI, you must apply year after year and only after 4 or 5 years will you get a tag. I tried the baiting method once - ended up bringing in every raccoon around and I only saw a big bear after bear season ended when I was trying to deer hunt - it was quite frustrating. I will stick to deer. 

Maybe in CO you can do some long range spotting and shooting to increase your odds if baiting or dogs are not allowed. Best advice is to check with the locals to see what works in your area.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Glassing and a favorite feeding area. Berry patches here in the fall....James


----------



## collieradomtman (Nov 10, 2013)

Vahomesteaders said:


> But in all honesty all you have to do is stick your trash can in the yard and wait. Lol


I found some good sized track and some scat next to my house this morning. Maybe ill just sit outside on my porch lol


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Be awful hard with out Baiting or using Hounds and take chance on shooting a Sow with Cubs. But if stalking is what you are stuck with so be it.

Sounds like the state needs to be changing their Laws.

big rockpile


----------



## collieradomtman (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes sir its going to be a tough one thats for sure. Ive only seen them next to the house but I do know where a couple ponds are so maybe ill get lucky there this area is very dry. Cedar, some pine, and scrub oak are the main vegetation. So all ive read about feeding habits and all that doesn't really apply here. I will definitely let you guys know what happens season starts monday a long with my elk.


----------



## collieradomtman (Nov 10, 2013)

this is my country. Even hunting deer and elk is a challenge because its so thick. Every animal ive got has been between 30-50 yds.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I always had yard full of Deer eating on Pinons. Had Antelope, Elk and Big Horn Sheep by the house. We lived right on Arkansas River above Salida.

big rockpile


----------

